# Online Version of the Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism



## JohnGill (Feb 10, 2013)

I found this out of the way site the other day and thought I'd share it as I did not see it mentioned elsewhere on the PB. It has the entire Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism online. They also have Volume 1 of Witsius Economy of the Covenants and other resources at the site.

THE COMMENTARY OF DR ZACHARIAS URSINUS ON THE HEIDELBERG CATECHISM


----------



## Zach (Feb 10, 2013)

JohnGill said:


> I found this out of the way site the other day and thought I'd share it as I did not see it mentioned elsewhere on the PB. It has the entire Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism online. They also have Volume 1 of Witsius Economy of the Covenants and other resources at the site.
> 
> THE COMMENTARY OF DR ZACHARIAS URSINUS ON THE HEIDELBERG CATECHISM



Very cool! I've been enjoying some of the quotes from Zacharias Ursinus on Dr. Clark's Heidelblog. Thanks for sharing, Chris.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 10, 2013)

There are lots more such resources at this new website: Heidelberg-Catechism.com


----------



## PhilA (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Chris.


----------

